# Duramycin 200 dosage



## ksalvagno (Jul 29, 2010)

What is the dosage for Duramycin 200 in goats? Also, is it safe to use for a 4 month old kid? 

I have a little guy who is sounding like he has pneumonia and needs some meds. I originally tried Exceed since that is what I have on hand but it is doing nothing. I also have long acting Penicillin on hand. I should probably just go to Draxxin but don't have it on hand. Would have to order through the vet. I went to TSC today and they had Duramycin there so thought I would get it to have Oxytet too.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2010)

3 ml per 100 lbs daily (do not bother with the every other day dosage on oxytet, not as effective in goats).


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks! How many days should I give it to him?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 29, 2010)

5-7

You might also dose Benadryl if you haven't already, maybe allergies.  Speak with your vet about a decongestant, as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, I will have to go get the liquid Benedryl.


----------

